# Cambridge to Thame (oxfordshire)



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

I'm off to the steam rally in stebbington on Friday.......... Now I live in Cambridge & I was going to go down the A505 to Baldock then stay on it to Luton but then it's like driving through Treacle.

The tomtom say's to go down the A1(m) or the M1 to the M25 a couple of junctions then up the M40, this is longer than across country But nearly half an hour quicker :!: So ....................

Miles v Engine running time


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Phil

Include frequently having to slow down or stop for roundabouts, junctions etc. on the cross country route, followed by accelerating back up to speed again.

That's what gobbles the fuel. If you can keep to a steady speed, as on the motorway, you will use a lot less juice - even if the journey is a bit longer.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's on the Aylesbury side of Thame, it's a drag across from MK, but A1 to M! is a good road (we did it from Peterborough last year) then Woburn & Leighton Buzzard to Aylesbury, and head towards Thame on the A418. 

see you there :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

We have friends in Aylesbury and Thame and go down to St Neots then down the A.1 to Wyboston then A.421 to Milton Keynes.

It's a bit complicated in MK (too many rbts) but find the A4146 toward Leighton Buzzard and then the A.418 all the way via Aylesbury to Thame.

This the A.1 to Thame...

Time	Mile	Instruction	For	Toward
Summary: 52.2 miles (56 minutes)
00:00	0.0	Depart A428, Eaton Socon, St Neots PE19 8 on A428 (West)	65 yds	
00:00	0.1	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto Local road(s)	0.1 mi	
00:00	0.2	Take Ramp (LEFT) onto A1 [Great North Road]	1.6 mi	
00:01	1.7	At roundabout, take the FOURTH exit onto A421	10.8 mi	
00:11	12.6	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto A421 [Woburn Road]	3.4 mi	
00:14	16.0	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto A421	7.1 mi	
00:21	23.1	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto Groveway	0.7 mi	
00:22	23.8	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto A4146 [Tongwell Street]	0.6 mi	
00:22	24.4	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto A4146 [Bletcham Way]	1.4 mi	
00:24	25.8	Take Ramp (LEFT) onto A5	1.1 mi	
00:25	26.9	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto A4146	7.4 mi	
00:31	34.3	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto A418 [Wing Road]	1.2 mi	
00:33	35.5	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto A418 [Leighton Road]	0.7 mi	
00:34	36.2	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto A418	6.0 mi	
00:41	42.2	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto A418 [Bierton Road]	0.6 mi	
00:43	42.8	Bear RIGHT (West) onto Cambridge Street	0.2 mi	
00:44	43.0	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto A413 [New Street]	0.3 mi	
00:45	43.2	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto A418 [Bicester Road]	32 yds	
00:45	43.2	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto Oxford Road	0.2 mi	
00:45	43.5	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto A418 [Oxford Road]	0.8 mi	
00:47	44.3	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto A418	2.0 mi	
00:50	46.3	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto A418 [Oxford Road]	5.9 mi	
00:56	52.2	Arrive near Thame

SUMMARY
Driving distance: 52.2 miles
Trip duration: 56 minutes
Driving time: 56 minutes


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Blimey stanner where'd you you get that load of instructions from ?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Personally, I would take the 505 to Dunstable, this is not a bad road and is reasonably quick during the day. From Dunstable, take the B489 to Tring, A41 to Aylesbury, then A418 to Thame.
Anything is better than anti-clockwise on the M25 through the roadworks on a Friday afternoon.
Gerry


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Getting through Leighton Buzzard and Aylesbury would depress me to a serious level. The good thing about Aylesbury is that our little grandchildren will be being brought from there on Saturday morning (doting grandad emoticon  )

I have to say that I agree with your TomTom. The cross country route represents slow hard work to me.

Anyway, see you there


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

moblee said:


> 8O Blimey stanner where'd you you get that load of instructions from ?


Autoroute - no not really, I typed it all from memory.

Aylesbury is the worse bit of the whole route.

No, on second thoughts, just make it Aylesbury is the worst bit.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> No, on second thoughts, just make it Aylesbury is the worst bit.


Apart from a couple of small people that is. (Don't forget the doting grandad bit)

Edit: not forgetting other family members


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cronkle said:


> Getting through Leighton Buzzard and Aylesbury would depress me to a serious level.


The route I posted now misses LB altogether with a nice fast stretch of dual carriageway alongside the WC Main Line.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the great advice ( I was in two minds )

I've decided to go to Baldock down A1m off at Hatfield A414,A405,M25,M40.

Less hassle & me & swmbo won't be at each others throats.


Thanks.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

moblee said:


> Thanks for the great advice ( I was in two minds )
> 
> I've decided to go to Baldock down A1m off at Hatfield A414,A405,M25,M40.
> 
> ...


That sounds a long way round to me and if traffic is bad could be horrendous.

If the M.25 - M.40 sounds like it's going to be bad, use the A.41 from the M.25 to Aylesbury it's dual carriageway nearly all the way now.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

See you at the rally, then.
Dont forget there is a 3 tonne limit on one of the roads in.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

moblee said:


> Thanks for the great advice ( I was in two minds )
> 
> I've decided to go to Baldock down A1m off at Hatfield A414,A405,M25,M40.
> 
> ...


know the feeling Phil!

and come off the M40 at J7 (Not J8) and turn right onto A329; it takes you past the Oxfordshire Golf Course, and to the roundabout on the western edge of Thame, then go 2nd exit onto the A418 (round Thame) to the next roundabout, then left to Long Crendon, Shabbington is left from the village.


----------

